# Panga owners



## hawaiifly

Theirs a guide here in Hawaii who has a panga. I think his was built by Andro Boat Works. Theirs some pics of his boat on his web site.
http://www.hawaiibonefishing.com/fly-fish-for-hawaii-bonefish-in-style.cfm


----------



## cutrunner

Forum member Deerfly has one, and outfitted nicely i might add. Havent hear from him in a while, so if he doesnt chime in, i would look under his posts to find his build


----------



## Guest

They pole OK, but the 18' Panga Marine skiff is IMO, the best all around skiff you can buy. Drafts 7" and can be taken offshore 25 + miles and can handle 4' sea's without feeling unsafe. I have fished out of RJ's a few times and might be my next skiff. We ran the beaches out of Ponce and Port Canaveral.

Here is Deerfly's:












Here is RJ's:


----------



## southernstrain

Those are beautiful skiffs!

I have not seen any of the 18'er's for sale but have come across a few 14' and 16'ers

Nowhere near as nice as those two though. I'm sure they both fall out of my price range.

My heart is not set on one, just seems as though they are a great all around boat


----------



## fitzgerald6868

Those Panga Marine 18' are sweet. I came across those one a couple years ago and have wanted one ever since. I haven't seen a panga style boat for sale that is smaller, who makes them?


----------



## beavis

That seafoam green one with the tohatsu is mine.  I have it rigged simple with a bench seat across the back and deck up front with storage underneath.  Deerfly has more of a back deck with storage underneath it. Also a nice setup.   You can have them built and rigged pretty much any way you like.  Having a lot of open space through the boat is incredibly nice.  I have had coolers and baitwells and tackleboxes in it for when I go fishing offshore. Or I can have it wide open for when you take the family to the sandbar. I use the beanbags for extra seating.

The boat washes off in 5-10 minutes too. It is very stable and 2-3 foot seas are no problem. You have to slow down a bit more if it gets more than that, only because you do not have the length to bridge the waves.

I pole mine backwards mainly because I fish by myself.  You can pole it forwards if you have someone on the bow. The chines do make some hull slap but nothing ridiculously bad. I have measured the draft on mine at 8 inches. The wind will affect you more with the big bow.  I fish mosquito lagoon a lot without many problems. I fish along the beaches out of New Smyrna, Daytona, and Cocoa for cobia, tarpon, and a whole lot of other stuff. I have had 35 miles offshore out of New Smyrna and a bunch 12-20 miles out of Ft Pierce.  I have had all through Everglades National Park and all through Florida Bay fishing the flats.  It is a great boat to go snorkeling and lobstering out of.

Any other questions just ask. I will get deerfly over here for ya. He has better pictures of his than I do of mine. And he catches more fish

here are some more photos









I seadek'd the inside of it and that is really nice.


----------



## cutrunner

Thats alot of cockpit space!
If you dont mind me asking, whats a ballpark price on one? (hull only)


----------



## makin moves

theres a 14 center console with a 30honda super clean for 6 grand on cl in tampa right now


----------



## Recidivists

CR, you asked what I was wondering. Your boat should do what that 18' does, and I'm wondering what space I could make for that bare bones Panga hull in my yard. Hmmm, need of more storage space without paying for it. Pure flats boat and a Panga would make for a complete fleet.


----------



## beavis

Price? your best bet would be to just call pangamarine or andros to see what they would do. I bought mine right when they came out. The only things I had added was the front deck and the rubrail. If you already have a flats boat and wanted to keep it simple, I would go with the 20 foot skiff just to have a little extra length.


----------



## deerfly

haven't been around here in a spell, skinny_water & Beavis gave me a heads up on the panga question(s). I'm a panga evangelist of sorts, so I'll try to keep this short...

After nearly 40 years of boating and fishing, the Panga 18 skiff is the most versatile, least compromise 18' skiff I've ever run. Floats in 8", poles fine if the boat is balanced properly, doesn't wind vane as bad as you might think with the high bow shear. Mainly because of the v and entry creates some drag which resists the side-to-side pressure somewhat. Naturally if the wind AND current are more or less going in the same direction then it can be very challenging to deal with. But if you know how to pole, you can manage and most any skiff would be problematic under those conditions. 

Handles rough conditions that would sink most conventional skiffs, especially if you loose power at an inopportune moment, which most guys rarely consider. I haven't had to do this yet, but after running 4-6' 15 miles offshore in this boat, surfing Highland Beach ENP a month or so ago and crossing a nasty Boca Grande pass a few times this weekend, I'm pretty sure I can toss out a sea anchor and ride out some pretty bad situations. This is a very seaworthy skiff. 

Expect low to mid 30's with 50hp, couple or 3 guys and gear, etc. 

Open cockpit is the bomb. Like Beavis, I keep mine simple too. If I need something, be it a bait well, 155qt cooler, deck chairs, 3 man tent, etc, etc. I'll put it in for the outing, if I don't need or want it, it stays in the garage and the skiff stays clean and clutter free.

After 2.5 years of running it, I've decided it's going to get a poling platform and full seadeck or facsimile this year and that's about it for add on's.  

As fer price, I paid $7,500 for the hull, got my own trailer and engine and set it all up myself. I think the base hull is about $2K more than that now, but call Rob and tell him what you're thinking and go from there.

I couldn't be happier with this skiff, especially if you can only own one skiff. If you already have a skiff that you're more or less content with though, I'd 2nd Beavis on the 20' Panga skiff too. Having both would cover a much greater range of possibilities.

Here's a slide show with all sorts of pic's of my skiff and the times I've had in it since I got it in Sept 09..

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v334/deerfly/Panga%20Expose/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## camp

I can't really comment on how well they fish because I am brand new to salt water flats fishing. But I just got home from from a month of trying to fish the waters of pine island fl. in my new to me 19 foot panga. Love love love the boat. I have a 70 4 stroke and it ran for ever on a tank of gas. I did'nt spend too much time on the ground thanks to the boats 8" draft. I've been on the water my whole life and can say without reservation that this boat is able. I shopped for a long time and cast a big net looking for used boats....some samples of what came and went.....panga marine 18 new barebones 30 e-tec w trailer $12,900.....18 w 30 yamaha used w trailer $11,000...18 tiller 50? no trailer $8,500.....good luck in your hunt


----------



## samay

People that buy them must love them because I almost never see used ones for sale.


----------



## oysterbreath

The panga is an awesome design, specially those based on what is typically called the Yamaha panga. When I was in Panama I got to fish from a 20 footer. I storm blew in on our way in and we basically blasted through the wakes of some of the cargo ships in the deeper part of the canal. They can take some chop! I tried to make my way to one of the panga builders there but didn't have time. I hear you can buy them for about $2000 there. I wanted to see if they could be shipped. Actually, now that I think of it. There is also a Panga Forum online. You might wanna check that out too.


----------



## Guest

You can cross the border in Brownsville, TX and buy a 22' Imemsa Panga for $2900 for just their basic Hull with ribbed floor.


----------



## topnative2

photobucket is password protected


----------



## Johnster

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/panga-boats.html


----------



## Guest

> http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/panga-boats.html


LOL....That one is made in China. Buy the original from Mexico.


----------



## samay

There is a nice looking 18' Panga Marine with a Yamaha 50 4 stroke for sale in Charleston. http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/classDetail.asp?id=13773


----------



## raydick

Was over at Panga Marine today checking out their 18' skiff - that is one serious nice ride! I'll be wet testing one early next week. Going to head to Andros tomorrow to check out the Backwater 18 & go for a wet test. I expect it to be every bit as sweet based on what I've read.

I sure like the fact I have a couple of panga boat builders in my backyard!!

Still not convinced to go with a panga because I'm also big time liking the East Cape Fury & plan to wet test that real soon too. Good news for me... I think I've narrowed my next boat down to these three though!! I'll be listing my ShadowCast when research & wet test are complete & I decide on my next ride.


----------



## topnative2

I can not wait for the review. I have been salvating over the backwater 18. Please get a ball park price w/ an e-tec.

I think the Panga is a great all rounder.


----------



## raydick

> I can not wait for the review. I have been salvating over the backwater 18. Please get  a ball park price w/ an e-tec.
> 
> I think the Panga is a great all rounder.


Yeh.. that's what has me all worked up over it.


----------



## TTSam

The Andros 18 is an awesome boat. I was quoted around 32k with the options most want and an etec 90.


----------



## topnative2

- :'( I have lived to long 

But a great looking boat


----------



## iMacattack

For simplicity, practalicity and affordability you can't go wrong with the Panga. If it weren't for the deal I got on my Scout I'd probably have a panga.


----------



## topnative2

P-man we need a review [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## raydick

> P-man we need a review [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


I've had a chance to check out both the Andros Backwater 18' (BW18) and Panga Marine 18' (PM18) first hand and took both out for a wet test. Here's my take.

Disclaimer: I'm just an average guy looking for a new boat for my family & by no means do I have the qualifications to assess either of these boats in any meaningful way other than offer some personal observations.

As far as the hull design & performance in the wet test, the boats are very similar. So much so that I couldn't find any meaningful differences in the two. As expected both boats handled well in sloppy conditions. When I took out the PM18, conditions were great for a wet test. Winds where up around 15 MPH from the south with a 2' chop and we really got a chance to push the boat and it handled extremely well and was pretty dry. I would expect the BW18 to handle just the same but didn't have a chance to run it through slop. But Andy did take the BW18 through some 3' boat wakes & it ate them up.

As far as fit & finish. The BW18 comes with a liner which does give it a real clean & finished look. The PM18 on the other hand has a liner as an option but it doesn't come standard. In my opinion the PM18 is really clean & finished even without a liner. So far all things being equal... observation thus far is both boats are running neck & neck according to my likes & standards.

As far as price, here's where a difference comes in. The PM18 is coming in about 20% less than the BW18. Again, the only real difference I see is the liner and maybe to some it's worth the extra cash for me it's not. The PM18 priced out according to my specs in the low $30K's and the BW18 is right up at $40K.

Conclusion... if it's not obvious by now, I'm giving the thumbs up to the PM18. 

Price is obviously factoring into my decision, but there's another factor that also contributed. I really like the way that Rob & Tom at Panga Marine have been very responsive & have given me & my son a lot of personal attention. Andy over at Andros seems like a great guy too, but I felt rushed during the wet test & when going over pricing/options. I understand he's busy, but I felt a bit put off when we were interrupted a few times in the hour he spent with us when he answered his phone in the middle of the conversation. Maybe it was just the day & circumstances. They were delivering a 32' later in the day and trying to tie up loose ends and get it out for a wet test. I understand busy, but when spending $40K I want to feel special... lol.

Anyway, I hope that helps.


----------



## topnative2

Well Done. What was the power on it for the test and was that in your package?


----------



## raydick

The wet test on the Andros was powered with a E-Tec 70 HP.... the Panga Marine had a Suzuki 90 HP. 

I pretty much spec'd out the below boat (different color) with the following additions: E-Tec 90 HP, Minn Kota RT 80 w/ Remotes & Charger, Garmin 740s with Transducer, Lenco Trim Tabs, 29 Gallon Fuel Tank, small aft deck to hide rigging, cushions for console seat & bow, swim platform, livorski shark eye running lights and some other odds & ends)


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Bumping this thread.

I was looking at a few used 18' pangas; 2 Panga Marine and 1 Andros Backwater but they sold before I could get my Gheenoe sold.

Now looking at buying a new Panga Marine Evo 18 and interested in how some of y'all who have bought Panga Marine skiffs have seen them hold up.


----------



## camp

Mine 07 has held up very well but it has been treated very well. Work quality and materials are the same as other high quality custom built skiffs in similar price range. My one beef with my boat is the wiring which is substandard. I bought used in Maryland so it is possible the wiring was done by the dealer up there. Just something to check.


----------



## Les_Lammers

> theres a 14 center console with a 30honda super clean for 6 grand on cl in tampa right now


FYI the 14' is quite tippy.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

> theres a 14 center console with a 30honda super clean for 6 grand on cl in tampa right now
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the 14' is quite tippy.
Click to expand...

I'm trading out of a Gheenoe for something bigger, not downsizing.


----------



## boggob

I may entertain the idea of selling mine. Its a bare-bones 2008 PangaMarine 18' Skiff with '07 Honda 40 tiller, all purchased new in '08. Just serviced with clean bill of health.


----------



## jvjernig

Anyone still running a panga on here?


----------



## g8rfly

There's a few of us. I have an 18 tiller feel free to hit me up with any questions


----------



## Boneheaded

https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/boa/d/hollywood-18-mexican-panga-skiff/6872743417.html

a friend is selling this one.


----------



## Noboater

Curious are these Pangas the imemsa hulls? Because the only 18 footer I found was a J18 I didnt understand what the J meant.


----------



## crboggs

My friend Adam guides fly and light tackle from an Andros Backwater 18. Loves it.


----------

